# How to configure a printer in laptop mac



## yttonza (Jan 3, 2010)

hello there!! I am very new in this and I was trying to configured a HP 3 in 1 printer into my mac laptop, I know I was closed to my goal because one night I printed one page, but I did not save the configuration, because I did not know how to do it. Can somebody help me. Thank you.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can configure printers (other than via Printers in System Preferences) by using CUPS web interface at this URL: http://localhost:631. If using cups configuration, complete each window in turn and then select finish or whatever to store the changes.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi yttonza - welcome to TSG.

You didn't state what operating system you are using on your Mac, or what model of HP printer you have, but this article from Apple's Knowledge Base walks you through configuring your printer on your Mac.

Hope that helps!


----------



## yttonza (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi! thank you for answer me. The operating system is safari and printer is HP 3 in one. I have one more question. I have a Toshiba laptop and it doesnt support bluetooth. I didnt mention that printer has a bluetooth but it got from HP as courtesy an USB bluetooth that I can adapt to the toshiba laptop. My question is how I can share the printer in both laptop Should I do something in XP operating system (toshiba) or network section. I have cables everywhere.Thank you


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

On your Toshiba, goto Start, Settings (and/or Control Panel), click on Printers and open properties of the printer and click on Sharing and enable sharing. Other users on other computers can connect and print to it.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

yttonza - "Safari" is the name of OS X's web browsing program.  

To determine what version of OS X your laptop has, please do this:

Click the Apple in the top-left corner of your screen, then click "About this Mac". Underneath where it says "Mac OS X" it will give you a version number. Please post it back here - that will help us be able to better give you instructions for sharing your HP printer with XP.

Also - what specific model is your HP 3 in 1 printer?


----------



## yttonza (Jan 3, 2010)

Hello, thank you, you are right about safari, that is the reason I said that I am new. Well the Mac-Notebook has OSX Version 10.57 and the Printer is a Photosmart C5580 All in One.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

yttonza: to set up your printer in OS X, take a look at the link I provided in my first post.

To use your printer with your Toshiba laptop, see this: Installing and Printing from a Bluetooth Enabled Device in Windows.

Good luck & hope that helps!


----------



## yttonza (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi!! I was trying your first post but it did not work. I went over all mac preferences, and I tried with bluetooth in the mac but it didnt work either. then i tried to set up fronm the references option bluetooth but in this option ask for IP bluetooth, I think that the printer may has a IP. What else I can do?


----------

